# Still looking for squirrel hides



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Still trying to find a bit cheaper source for squirrel hides for tying flies ... if you have some maybe we could work out a deal including some great flies:thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I usually skin at least a dozen squirrels a year. I had a really nice, fat December fox that i wanted to have tanned. Problem is it takes me 5 times longer to skin them when I'm trying to make them look nice.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Find yourself a dog hunter. Youd' probably get all you need in one day.


----------



## Doeboy (Oct 20, 2005)

season starts next week, I've got one big red fox squirrel tail in the garage right now form last year, soon as i get more you can have them, it's the tail part that you need for tying flies right? not the hide or would rather have the hide and the tail?


----------

